# ganz persönliche Spiele Historie und Eindrücke



## agentsmith1612 (12. Juli 2020)

Jeder von euch kennt das sicher als man jung war und sich niemals vorstellen konnte "ich werde auch wenn ich älter und erwachsener bin genauso PC Zocken wie jetzt auch". 

Ich bin Jahrgang 1988 und nun ja genau so ist es eben leider nicht und ich möchte diskutieren warum das so ist. 

In meiner Jugend kamen Spiele raus wie 
Half-Life  später Half-Life 2
dazu natürlich Counter-Strike
Battlefield 1942
Anno, Siedler und Rollercoaster Tycoon
Need for Speed

Alles Spiele die jeweils für ihr Genre standen und teilweise Maßstäbe gesetzt haben. 
Man hat sie auf LAN Partys bis zur Vergasung gespielt. 

Heute nun spiele ich nicht mehr viel. Das letzte Spiel was ich viel gespielt habe war Anno 2205 aber auch nicht annäherend so lange wie damals die ersten Titel. 
Es lag sicher nicht an Zeitmangel eher das ich ich relativ schnell keine Lust mehr hatte. 

Und wenn ich doch Lust habe zu Spielen dann spiele ich tatsächlich die alten Titel, wie Rollercoaster Tycoon (ganze 21 Jahre alt, krass) oder ein altes Anno. 

Ich schaue mir auf Youtube Videos über diese alten Spiele wo Leute darüber berichten die die Entwickler das damals gemacht haben und was für einen Impakt die Spiele auf das jeweilige Genre hatte. Wenn ich daran denke was Half-Life 2 damals für einen Impact hatte mit der Physik, der Gravity Gun und auch die Story. 

Nun die Frage die ich hier diskutieren möchte. 
Natürlich verschieben sich die Lebensumstände (Familie, Kinder, job etc.) aber dennoch habe ich da so ein Gefühl das es nicht nur an mir und meinen Umständen liegt, das die Spiele ich sag jetzt einfach mal mir persönlich keinen Spaß mehr machen. 

Vielleicht auch weil ich mich mit den ganzen neuen Spielen gar nicht mehr so beschäftige? 
Ich kann kein Spiel aufzählen was in den letzten Jahren ein Meilenstein im jeweiligen Genre war, welches irgendwie etwas neuen gebracht hat oder innovativ war, oder irgendwie etwas "erfunden" hat was vorher noch nie dagewesen ist. 

Am Beispiel Anno 2205 habe ich ein wenig gemerkt, das das Spiel mich weder überfordert noch fordert, es war relativ schnell sehr langweilig und auch ziemlich einfach. 

Oder ist es einfach so das mit dem Alter die "Neugier und Motivation" sich ein ein Spiel "reinzuarbeiten" nachlässt? Oder werden die Spiele einfach nur so komplex oder eben auch so einfach, dass jemand der früher hunderte Stunden lang gefesselt war nach wenigen Stunden schon aufgiebt?

Oder ist es doch einfach so, "früher war alles besser" und am liebsten reden man nur über die alten Kamellen?

Nebenbei: Das ist ganzen jährlichen Triple AAA Titel wie CoD, Battlefield, Need for Speed tot sind glaube ich brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, hier ist mir ganz klar bewusst, das der Versuch die Kuh zu melken mit Einheitsbrei nicht funktionieren kann und das hier ganz klar nur noch Kommerz hintersteckt und das nicht mehr viel mit Spielen wie früher zu tun hat. 

Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2020)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Oder ist es doch einfach so, "früher war alles besser" und am liebsten reden man nur über die alten Kamellen?


Ich bin ein ähnlicher Jahrgang wie Du (ok, wenige Jahre älter ), aber damals waren die Umstände komplett anders. Wir haben uns nach der Schule zum Zocken verabredet, weil es tatsächlich ein Erlebnis war. Nicht jeder hatte einen Rechner, nicht jeder kam an Spiel XY ran und vor allem: Es gab kein Internet. 

Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Das Internet hat komplett alles umgekrempelt. Das Spiel, von dem man damals so viel gehört hat, guckt man sich heute 10 Minuten auf YT an und bildet sich seine Meinung und sagt vielleicht "naja, doch nicht so toll" und legt es imaginär bei Seite. Davon ab neigt man halt dazu, sich die schönen Sachen zu merken und sich daran zu erinnern. An den Diskettenwechsel am Amiga bei Monkey Island 2 oder an das Gefrickel in der DOS-Konfig - weil mal wieder ein paar KB fehlten - denkt man eher nicht so gerne zurück.


----------



## Aerni (12. Juli 2020)

früher waren die spiele besser. und intensiver. wenn ich an bf1942 denke, mit patch 1.6 und desert combat mods, das war noch richtig geil. da musste man auch noch skill haben zum fliegen. man musste es üben. heute kann das irgendwie jeder .damals haste dir ne demo gezogen, geschaut obs was ist oder nicht. ich bin jahrgang 83 und hab noch sachen gezockt wie freelancer, verdammt gutes spiel. oder auch halflife etc. heute kommt gefühlt nurnoch halbfertiger müll raus.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (12. Juli 2020)

An allem ist was wahres dran, so kann ich das auch nur bestätigen. 

Manchmal denke ich früher haben die Entwickler ein Spiel entwickelt damit es Spaß macht, ihnen als auch den Spielern. Entwicklung um des Spieles willens sogesehen. Das man damit Geld verdienen kann gehört natürlich dazu. 

Wer die History von Rollercoaster Tycoon kennt weiß was ich meine. 

Aber heute? Spielen ist mehr oder weniger Kommerz und Mainstream (was ja nicht schlecht ist) also passen sich die Spiele dem an, jedes Jahr ein BF, ein COD, ein NFS ohne Neuerungen ohne Innovationen einfach nur um Geld zu verdienen (auf Publisher Druck).

Meine Vermutung ist auch dadurch das jeder spielt und auch spielen möchte, ist der "Durchschnittsskill" nicht sehr hoch, Spielen verkommt zur "Berieselung" am besten auf der Konsole (ein Grund warum es in Sachen Technik und Grafik kaum weitergeht wie früher und Strategie-  und Aufbauspiele aussterben). 

Der Einstieg muss einfach sein und die Belohnung für jedes kleine Tun umso höher.

Aber das ganze lässt sich fast 1:1 auf Kinofilme ummünzen da kommt ja auch nur noch Schrott.


Vielleicht mal ein positiv Beispiel was trotz der ganzen Unterschiede bis jetzt immer wieder abliefert und mich auch noch heute fässelt.

GTA Serie: 
Angefangen habe ich mit GTA2 kurz danach dann GTA 3 wobei ich das Spiel an sich damit nicht so richtig verstanden habe, einfach nur rumlaufen, rumfahren und rumballern, erst bisschen später habe ich gemerkt ach man kann auch jobs machen 
Vice City war der Hammer
San Andreas hab ich irgendwie übersprungen
GTA 4 habe ich letzten erst durchgespielt und GTA 5 auch erst 5 Jahre nach Release aber trotzdem noch immer cool auch wenn sich am Prinzip nicht viel geändert hat aber einfach alles dan dem Spiel hat mich gefesselt. 

Es wäre mal sehr interessent zu erfahren was so die Generation Jahrgang 2000 hier dazu beitragen könnte. 
Diese Spieler/innen kenne unsere oben genannten Games nicht und ob es für die auch so Spiele wie für uns gab, die wir nur nicht auf dem Schirm haben?


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. Juli 2020)

Da ich noch ein paar Tage älter bin (55 )  kann ich sagen, das ich so ziemlich alles gespielt habe, was der Markt jemals hergegeben hat.
Angefangen mit Misslecommand oder Donkey Kong in Spielhöllen. Sogar die ersten VR-Versuche in ausgesuchten Spielotheken. Die ersten Konsolen, dann Atari, 64 und die ersten "richtigen" PCs mit dem ersten Wolfenstein und unzählbar vielem mehr. Dank meiner erwachsenen Söhne zocke ich auch jetzt noch regelmäßig und mit Spaß. Allerdings eher Games wie R6S, Ghost Recon im MP oder im SP sowas wie Deus Ex und Far Cry. Einzig einem alten Spiel bin ich treu geblieben: Master of Orion II.
Keinerlei Lust habe ich mehr auf BF und CoD, weder SP noch MP. Das liegt aber auch zu einem großen Teil an den Mitmenschen, die sich da heute tummeln. So toxic war es früher nicht.
Sehr bedaure ich, das Medal of Honor so klang -und sanglos in der Versenken verschwunden ist. War ne tolle Reihe.
Was mich an modernen Spielen nervt: 
1. der mittlerweile enorme Speicherplatzbedarf
2. zu häufige, zu lange und oft unnötige Videosequenzen
3. das Erschliessen zusätzlicher Einnahmequellen in einem fertigen Spiel
4. zu oft noch Betastatus, selbst von großen Studios
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

Ich bin Baujahr 1976 und habe die Video - und Computerspielentwicklung quasi von Anfang an mitbekommen.
Und sehr viele Spiele gespielt. Ganz früher waren die Spiele simpler und mehr Arcade-Titel. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.
Dann kamen Spiele mit mehr Tiefe usw.
Klar heutzutage gibt es kaum noch Innovationen weil alles schon mal irgendwie da gewesen ist.
Aber ich spiele auch noch gerne mal aktuelle Titel. Es kommt halt auch drauf an wie es verpackt wird.
Nur was ich gar nicht mehr gerne spiele sind hektische MP Spiele.
Ich gehe das Ganze ruhiger an und lasse mir gerne Zeit beim spielen und erkunden der Welten.


----------



## Traylite (12. Juli 2020)

Geht mir bei einigen Spiele genres auch so, gerade wenn ich an final fantasy denke, ja ist Konsole, haha.
 Teil 10 hat mich noch abgeholt aber alles was danach kam, hmm meh. All time classic ps1 Spiele unzählige Stunden genau wie in gothic oder bf2, Diablo 2, half life, anno 1503 und oblivion. 
Teilweise hunderte Stunden.

Zwischen 2008 und heute gibt es da nicht mehr ganz so viel, was mich da wirklich bei der Stange gehalten hat. (mass effect) 

Mein pile of shame ist zwar ordentlich aber eigentlich schaue ich mir einige games nur an und spiele dann Jahre später noch mal rein. 

Was ich allerdings auch mit 31 jahren immer noch viel spiele sind Strategie Titel. 
Momentan jetzt in der Corona Zeit hänge ich wieder viel an Factorio und tüfteln an der effizienz der Fabrik oder mal ein wenig monster hunter, hunt showdown, die allerdings weniger. 


Jetzt hat man die Mittel sich nen wahnsinns Rechner hinzustellen aber die Software holt einen oft nicht mehr ab oder die Priorität im Leben verschiebt sich eben doch weitestgehend. 
Bei mir unteranderm zum Sport (calisthenics) hobby teschnich betrachtet. 

Wie oben schon beschrieben, das Internet hat die Erfahrungen stark verändert und trägt dazu bei das sich das Medium Videospiel bzw die gewonnenen eindrücke bei Personen im gewissen Alter, anders entwickelt. 
Während früher, zusammen spielen noch ein Erlebnis war, kann man heute einfach mit anderen um die ganze Welt daddeln. 
Dadurch sind bei mir auch persönliche Treffen mehr und mehr ausgeblieben. (z. B beim Kumpel abends rein geschlichen und resi 2 gezockt) 
Es ist viel bequemer geworden und das Angebot ist auch deutlich umfangreicher alls früher, was bestimmt auch zu einer Sättigung führt. 
Irgendwie kennt mann schon alles, da es schwer ist das Rad neu zu erfinden. 

Damals war vieles besser aber heute ist auch nicht alles schlecht, muss nur die Augen aufhalten und neue Interessen für sich entdecken oder Spiele.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juli 2020)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend kamen Spiele raus wie


Ich bin Jahrgng 1956 und mein erstes Komputer-Spiel war "Pong" auf einem Telefunkengerät. Auch mit diesem Minimalgerät, bei dem man mit einem Poti einen Balken auf dem Fernseher in einer  Linie rauf und runter bewegt, konnte man hunderte Stunden spielen.

Denke ich dann an Zeiten mit 386 zurück, war es vor allem Civilisation, was mich wegen seiner Komplexheit in den Bann zog, ebenso wie ähnliche Spiele vom Schlage Colonisation und Master of Orion.  Und dann ging es mit Doom weiter. Lemmige war ein Zeitfresser und dann vor allem die Siedler Spiele sowie Anno.

Der erste grafische Höhepunkt war 1999 X-Beyond the Frontier und seine Folgespiele X-tention und X². Die Reihe läuft immer noch auch wenn ich mit dem aktuellen X4 nicht so viel anfangen kann.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> ... Einzig einem alten Spiel bin ich treu geblieben: Master of Orion II.


Das spiele ich immer noch, aktuell in optisch aufgepeppter Darstellung, aber rein inhaltlich das gute alte Master of Orion. Ein wunderschönes rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel. Das Intro ist natürlich Kokkolores, es ist weiterhin ein 2-D Spielbrett, auch wenn es hion und wieder 3D- Annimationen gibt.
Master of Orion bei Steam


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin Jahrgng 1956 und mein erstes Komputer-Spiel war "Pong" auf einem Telefunkengerät. Auch mit diesem Minimalgerät, bei dem man mit einem Poti einen Balken auf dem Fernseher in einer  Linie rauf und runter bewegt, konnte man hunderte Stunden spielen.


Wir hatten ein Atari Pong.



> Der erste grafische Höhepunkt war 1999 X-Beyond the Frontier und seine Folgespiele X-tention und X².


Es gab immer mal wieder grafische Höhepunkte. Auch schon eher.




> Das spiele ich immer noch, aktuell in optisch aufgepeppter Darstellung, aber rein inhaltlich das gute alte Master of Orion. Ein wunderschönes rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel. Das Intro ist natürlich Kokkolores, es ist weiterhin ein 2-D Spielbrett, auch wenn es hion und wieder 3D- Annimationen gibt.
> Master of Orion bei Steam


Das Spiel habe ich auch geliebt. 

Star Wars "Rebellion" war ähnlich. Aber hatte keine gute Balance und war verdammt schwer.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juli 2020)

Ich war, was Computerspiele angeht, eher Spätzünder. Als Teenager ging es ab und zu mal in die Spielhalle, aber zum passionierten Gamer wurde ich erst mit Beginn der 90er parallel am PC und dem Master System II, welches dann aber schnell komplett dem PC weichen musste, dem ich bis heute treu geblieben bin.

Da ich quasi als Erwachsener eingestiegen bin, ist meine Sicht vermutlich oftmals recht nüchtern und die Genre-Auswahl bestand schon immer eher aus Strategiespielen und CRPGs, wobei ich auch die Hochzeit der Point&Click-Adventures mitgenommen habe und eine Weile auch gerne Shooter gespielt habe, die heute eher die Ausnahme sind.

Klar, heute ist ein Großteil des Marktes auf Gelegenheitspieler ausgelegt und läuft lieber Trends hinterher, als selbst welche zu setzen, aber andererseits ist der Markt so groß, dass trotzdem jederzeit genug für jemanden abfällt, der seine Freizeit ohnehin auf mehrere Hobbys aufteilen muss.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. Juli 2020)

@agentsmith1612 Es geht mir genauso oder zumindest ähnlich wie dir.  Die Spielfreude nimmt sehr deutlich ab.

Ich finde die neueren Spiele jetzt nicht komplexer als früher, sondern ich empfinde dieses aggressive  farmen und grinden als äußerst nervig. Quasi Fleißarbeit die mir den Spaß raubt. Gabs das früher auch schon in der Form? Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (12. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> @agentsmith1612 Es geht mir genauso oder zumindest ähnlich wie dir.  Die Spielfreude nimmt sehr deutlich ab.
> 
> Ich finde die neueren Spiele jetzt nicht komplexer als früher, sondern ich empfinde dieses aggressive  farmen und grinden als äußerst nervig. Quasi Fleißarbeit die mir den Spaß raubt. Gabs das früher auch schon in der Form? Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern.




Genau, das ist auch etwas entweder habe ich das damals einfach ausgeblendet oder gar nicht gemerkt, oder mein Eindruck ist auch das das damals irgendwie nicht so war.

Ich hab mal meinen Cousin gefragt Jahrgang 2002, jetzt nicht der Profigamer aber ab und an spielt er auch ob er ein Spiel kennt oder eines welches er immer wieder spielen möchte und was ihn so richtig gefesselt hat wo er sich auch noch in 15 Jahren dran erinnern könnte.

Im fiel erst gar nichts ein und dann meinte er GTA 4 und GTA5. 
Ansonsten spielt er ab und zu Fifa auf der Playstation aber da sagter er schon selber das das ja jedes Jahr das gleiche ist mit neuer Grafik und er das eigentlich nur spielt um mit einen Kumpels zusammen dann online.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich finde die neueren Spiele jetzt nicht komplexer als früher, sondern ich empfinde dieses aggressive  farmen und grinden als äußerst nervig.


Also wenn ich noch mit der Zeit von damaligen 8Bit Konsolen - und Computern vergleiche, dann schon.
Der Großteil der Spiele waren Arcade Spiele welche man ganz simpel mit dem Joystick bedienen konnte.
Nur wenige Titel waren richtig kompliziert. Z.B. Spiele wie "Elite".  Oder ein paar Handelssimulationen.

Wenn man heute einen 3D Shooter spielt ist die Bedienung um einiges komplexer. Wobei  die Grundtastatur-Belegungen in den meisten Shootern nahezu identisch sind.

Auf jeden Fall ist alles hektischer geworden. Gerade wenn man online spielt.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. Juli 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt geht es mir ganz ähnlich. Ich habe mit sechs Jahren angefangen auf dem ersten Gameboy Super Mario zu spielen und mein erster PC war ein Pentium II 233MHz mit einer 4MB Grafikkarte und einer 256MB Festplatte (glaube ich). Darauf konnte man Age of Empires I + II ganz wunderbar spielen, was ich auch bis zum Erbrechen tat. Das müsste so gegen 2000/01 herum gewesen sein. Ich könnte jetzt auf Anhieb ohne großartig nachzudenken so viele Spiele aufzählen, deren Geschichten und Charaktere ich jetzt noch ganz genau kenne. Mir ist die Lust schon seit längerem vergangen. Die Faszination, dieses Gefühl z. B. am WE aufzustehen und sich darauf zu freuen den ganzen Tag ein bestimmtes Spiel zu zocken ist einfach weg.  Das letzte Mal, als ich dieses "Verlangen" hatte, habe ich Witcher 3 gespielt und das auch erst 2017. Es gibt einfach nichts neues mehr, man hat alles schon einmal irgendwie gesehen oder ähnliche Charaktere und Geschichten in anderen Spielen erlebt. Hinzu kommt noch dieses ganze Onlinegewurstel mit dem ich absolut gar nichts anfangen kann. In meiner Jugend habe ich auch CS gezockt, aber diese ganzen komischen BR und jedes Spiel muss einen MP haben, geht mir auf die Nerven. Damit kann man mich jagen. GaaS ist mittlerweile auch zu einer Seuche geworden und einfach so gut wie jedes Spiel hat Mikrotransaktionen. Ich habe bis heute nicht eine Sekunde Fortnite gespielt und ich bin stolz darauf! Viele Spiele werden auch auf Political Correctness getrimmt was mir ebenfalls ein Dorn im Auge ist. Um es zusammenzufassen: Durch die abnehmende Qualität sowohl story- als auch gameplaymäßig habe ich immer weniger Lust auf neue Spiele. Dieses Jahr ist es ganz schlimm. Habe bisher zwei Spiele gekauft dieses Jahr und bis zum Ende des Jahres kommen vielleicht noch drei bis vier hinzu, sofern die Releasetermine eingehalten werden (wovon ich bei besonders EINEM Spiel nicht überzeugt bin, dass es noch dieses Jahr erscheint. JA, du bist gemeint Cyberpunk 2077). Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein neues Hobby suchen. Seitdem ich eine gewisse Faszination für Hardware entdeckt habe, werde ich vielleicht einfach lieber stattdessen an den Kisten herumschrauben anstatt sie für triviale Dinge wie spielen zu missbrauchen


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2020)

Ich bin 89er Jahrgang und kann den hier herbei geredeten Untergang nicht beobachten.
Ganz im Gegenteil: Es gibt auch dank des digitalen Vertriebs so viele Spiele wie nie.
Vielleicht gefallen einem die Triple-A Spiele nicht mehr, aber das haben sie mir auch früher oft genug nicht (mit FPS kann man mich jagen). Mittlerweile habe ich aber die Möglichkeit mir bei Steam und Co. einen riesigen Katalog nach meinem Geschmack zusammenzusuchen. Vielleicht muss man dazu Mal einen Test, eine User-Bewertung mehr lesen, aber solang man sich mit ich selbst darüber im Klaren ist was man von einem Spiel eigentlich erwartet (in meinem Fall ein Fokus auf Story(-Telling)) findet sich ein solches auch.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (14. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil: Es gibt auch dank des digitalen Vertriebs so viele Spiele wie nie.


Da hast du absolut Recht. Durch das Internet, Steam usw. ist das Angebot und der Zugang erheblich größer als früher. 

So den ein oder anderen Indietitel hab ich mir auch schon gekauft. Die Sache ist wenn das Spiel ähnlich wie ein altes ist, vergliche ich es immer damit. Ein Beispiel ist Parkicet auf Steam. Dies ist ein Freizeitpark/Achterbahn Game wie Rollercoaster und wurde durch einen Kickstarter Kampagne ermöglicht.
Gekauft und vielleicht 15 Stunden gespielt und dann naja ganz nett aber der wow Effekt und der Suchtfaktor wie bei Rollercoaster Tycoon war nicht dabei. Vorallem die Herrausforderung war gleich 0, viel zu einfach und die Mechaniken dahinter wie dort was passiert und was ich tun muss hab ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juli 2020)

Um mal ein Beispiel zu geben: Ich spiele gerade "Desperados III". Der Titel wurde weder sonderlich intensiv beworben noch irgendwo mit fünf Newsmeldungen am Tag bedacht. Es ist trotzdem kein Indie-Titel. Er revolutioniert auch sein Genre nicht.  Die Grafik ist sehr gut und zweckmäßig, aber nicht sensationell. Man braucht dafür nicht zwingend High-End-Hardware, aber sie zu haben wird mit hübscherer Visualisierung belohnt. Es wird auch nicht der nächste Hit im Multiplayer-Bereich oder auf Streaming-Plattformen werden. Trotzdem ist die Fachpresse angetan und ich kann Stunden (!) an einer einzelnen Mission zubringen, um sie noch eleganter, noch perfekter oder einfach nur *anders* zu absolvieren.

Wenn in der Zeit, in der ich dieses Spiel aller Voraussicht zocken werde, zwei sensationelle Multiplayer-Shooter ablösen oder ein Grafikkracher neue Maßstäbe setzt, kann mir das wahlweise egal sein oder ich nehme auch die noch mit, sofern sie mich interessieren. Und dazu noch zwei oder drei Indie-Titel, von denen noch kein Aas etwas gehört hat, bei denen sich einem Großteil der Spieler nicht erschließt, was daran Spaß machen soll, die von der Fachpresse weitestgehend ignoriert werden ... und die *mir persönlich* trotzdem zusagen.
Das ist dann ein Promille der im selben Quartal erschienenen Spiele, aber eine bunte Auswahl und für meinen Bedarf und meine Freizeit komplett ausreichend. Und wenn ich auf den Gedanken käme, in Frührente zu gehen und meinen Spiele-Konsum vervielfachen könnte, fände ich immer noch genug Material für meinen ganz persönlichen Geschmack und Anspruch.

Dass ggf. das Portfolio und die Medien von anderen Titel oder Genres dominiert werden, kann mir komplett gleichgültig sein. Sicherlich fände ich es gut, wenn mein Spielgeschmack stärker vertreten wäre und ich würde abfeiern, wenn irgend eine Streaming-Größe plötzlich anfinge, meine Nische salonfähig zu machen - aber das alles ist nicht erforderlich, um mich zufrieden zu stellen.

Das Einzige, was aus meiner Sicht heute anders ist als _damals_(tm): man muss etwas mehr suchen und stärker selektieren, um seine ganz persönlichen Perlen zu finden. Das ist allerdings keine Hürde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2020)

86er Baujahr hier.

Ich denke, viel hat mit absoluter Übersättigung zu tun. Auch in meinen "glorreichen Zeiten", also angefangen mit NES/SNES, Playsie (1) und dann PC war Gaming natürlich schon ein Massenmarkt, aber mittlerweile gibt es einfach ein so überwältigendes Maß an Angebot, dass man sich nur noch die Perlen raussuchen kann und selbst dann bei gewissen Mängeln oder trotz Let's Plays nicht erfüllten Erwartungen das Game an den Nagel hängen und sich was Neues suchen kann. Und so schleicht sich halt ein Teufelskreis von Suche nach Perfektion und Finden von Enttäuschung ein...


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2020)

Bin Jahrgang 79 und habe mit Gameboy (den wollte ich haben) aber dann doch lieber ein NES angeschafft und zum Zocken gekommen. Snes, PS1, PS2 usw folgten... Dann erst relative spät kam der PC mit Counterstrike dazu. Später war es dann eher der PC der mich mehr fesselte, die Hardware usw. Spiele wie Hitman Bloodmoney oder TES Oblivion die haben mich richtig schön beschäftigt. Auch spiele wie Fallout 3 habe ich mir reingesaugt und gesuchtet. Auch die guten Shooter wie COD MW und zu Anfang sowas wie das erste Far Cry. 

Auf den ersten Konsolen waren es Zelda, Faxanadu, Low G-Man, Defender Of The Crown, Gargoyles Quest. Nicht zu vergessen die Metal Gear Reihe. Davon ist das MGS 3 mein absoluter Liebling.

Aber was ich sagen will ist das das heutige Spieleangebot, gerade wenn man sich die PC Dinge ansieht mies. Schaut euch mal diese Ubisoftkacke an: Far Cry 600 und Ghost Recon Wildlands usw... das sind alles Dinge die nur noch gemolken werden. Man setzt auf "Sammeln u. Jagen" eine gute Story und schöne Singleplayer Action bekommt man nicht mehr. Es bleibt einem da eigentlich nur noch die Playstation. Singleplayer und Storyperlen ala Last Of Us sind fast nur noch dort zu finden.  Das nervt mich inzwischen.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber was ich sagen will ist das das heutige Spieleangebot, gerade wenn man sich die PC Dinge ansieht mies. Schaut euch mal diese Ubisoftkacke an: Far Cry 600 und Ghost Recon Wildlands usw... das sind alles Dinge die nur noch gemolken werden. Man setzt auf "Sammeln u. Jagen" eine gute Story und schöne Singleplayer Action bekommt man nicht mehr. Es bleibt einem da eigentlich nur noch die Playstation. Singleplayer und Storyperlen ala Last Of Us sind fast nur noch dort zu finden.  Das nervt mich inzwischen.



In beiden Punkten muss ich widersprechen: Das Angebot an PC-SPielen ist riesig und wenn man sucht (bzw. seine Pappenheimer kennt), findet man zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt mehr als genug Titel, die den persönlichen Genre-Vorlieben und Qualitätsansprüchen genügen.
Was stört mich der zigste Aufguss inhaltlich toter, aber seltsamerweise wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher Reihen und die nahezu zwanghafte Konzentration auf Multiplayer bei den meisten großen Publishern? Ich muss diese nicht spielen, sondern tauche in das Gameplay und die Story von Titeln ein, die mir zusagen.

Für die Playse gibt es auch mehr als genug seichte Unterhaltung. Der einzige Unterschied ist der, dass diese einerseits viel stärker auf einige wenige kräftige Zugpferde angewiesen ist, also auch auch mehr Sorgfalt in deren Entwicklung gesteckt wird - und auch das wissen etliche Spieler nicht zu würdigen, wie jüngste Diskussionen um TLOU2 zeigen. Andererseits ist der Druck für Studios viel geringer, weil die Konkurrenz nicht so groß ist. Publisher werfen für den PC schon allein deshalb jährlich, teilweise halbjährlich, hingeschlunzte Ableger erfolgreicher Reihen auf den Markt, um das Feld nicht der Konkurrenz zu überlassen, die das genauso handhabt. Aber auch auf dem PC gibt es nicht wenige Perlen, an denen jahrelang gefeilt wird und die dann auch jede Spielminute wert sind.


----------



## tandel (17. Juli 2020)

Ich bin Mitte 40 und sehe das ein bisschen anders bzw. positiver als viele hier.
Die Spiele fand man früher ggf. besser, weil man nichts anderes kannte. Half-Life 1+2 waren jeweils Meilensteine mit Spielelementen, die man so noch nie gesehen hat. Aktuelle Spiele, die heute das gleiche bieten, sind deswegen aber nicht schlechter.
Hinzu kommt die unbeschwerte Jugend damals, alles was man früher zum ersten Mal gemacht hat, war viel aufregender.
Zudem glaube ich zwar, dass Spielspaß altersunabhängig sein kann, aber nicht erfahrungsunabhängig. Wer seit 40 Jahren spielt, den hauen neue Spiele nicht mehr so aus dem Hocker, dabei ist es aber fast egal, ob man wie ich mit 5 angefangen hat, oder mit 30, nach vier Jahrzehnten hat man halt schon sehr viel gespielt.



agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Oder ist es doch einfach so, "früher war alles besser" und am liebsten reden man nur über die alten Kamellen?



Aus meiner Sicht absolut nicht, einige Spiele aus den letzten Jahren zählen zu meiner absoluten Favoritenliste:

Subnautica: Eine geniale Atmosphäre, das Spiel hat mich vollkommen in den Bann gezogen, ich war auf diesem Planeten, nicht irgendeine Spielfigur
Rimworld (mit Mods): Unfassbare Freiheitsgrade und endlich mal nicht so eine weichgespülte Soße
Kingdom Come: Deliverance: Ebenfalls eine unfassbar gute Atmosphäre und Immersion, ich bin da über die Wiesen in Böhmen geritten
Witcher 3 (hab ich erst jetzt gespielt): Was soll ich sagen, das beste Rollenspiel überhaupt. Kein Spiel hat mich so dermaßen emotional berührt
PUBG: Selbst nach drei Jahren hab ich noch Puls, wenn ich in die Endrunde komme. So eine Aufregung und Anspannung hab ich zuletzt am C64 erlebt
Talos Principle: Geniales Puzzelspiel
Satisfactory/Factorio: Begrenzungen in Sachen Größe oder Komplexität? So was gibt es nicht


Man muss die Massenware von EA und Ubisoft halt ignorieren oder zumindest nicht von diesen Publishern Innovation erwarten. 
So mache ich das und wenn ich ein weiteres Far Cry, Battlefield, Ghost Recon, Tombraider, COD WW2 nach einiger Zeit ohne große Erwartungen für 5-10€ im Sale kaufe, kann ich die Hauptstory durchaus genießen.

Ja, es kommen nicht jedes Jahr mehrere Meilensteine auf den Markt, gab es früher auch nicht. Aber so viel Zeit hat man ja ohnehin nicht, meine Todo Liste wird immer länger, gefüllt mit Spielen, für die ich nichts oder nur ein paar Euro gezahlt habe.
Der nächste große Meilenstein kommt ja auch bald: CP2077, das wird hoffentlich vergleichbar gut wie Witcher 3

Was vielen als Erwachsene wohl fehlt ist Zeit und Muße, man muss in diese Spiele viele Stunden stecken und das nicht nur Sonntag Abends, wenn man eigentlich komplett müde ist und die nächste Woche im Kopf hat.
Ich habe das Glück, dass nach sehr intensiven Arbeitsphasen auch mal Monate mit weniger Last folgen, in denen ich mir dann die Zeit nehmen kann und nach 40 Jahren immer noch viel Spaß an meinem Hobby habe.
Wobei jetzt nach Witcher 3 hänge ich ein bisschen in einem Tief und weiß auch nicht, was ich als nächstes spielen soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin 89er Jahrgang und kann den hier herbei geredeten Untergang nicht beobachten.


Untergang würde ich es nie nennen, ganz im Gegenteil wird durch immer verbreitetere und potentere Recher  die Zielgruppe seit Jahren vergrößert. Dass die Spiele für viele, die Jahrzehnte lang spielten, heute immer weniger spannend sind, ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil es immer wieder neue Höhepunkte gibt. Star Citizien könnte so einer werden, X-Plane vielleicht und viele andere tolle Spiele z.B. "gerade" Witcher III. Und Civilisation ist heute auch viel komplexer als noch vor 30 Jahren

Kritikpunkte, wie bewußt eingepflegte Mechanismen zur Suchtsteigerung der Spieler sind durchaus berechtige Anmerkungen. Auch der individuelle Spielspaß ist immer zu diskutieren.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (18. Juli 2020)

Ich kann dem ein oder anderen da sehr gut verstehen und auch Recht geben. 

Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran das viele Spiele die hier genannt wurden die sehr gut sein sollen (Beispiel: Witcher III, Cyberpunk) einfach gar nicht meine Geschmack finden. 
Ich mag einfach keine Rollenspiele und solche die in Mittelalter, Fantasy oder so spielen schon gar nicht.
Meine Kumpels früher fuhren total auf Diablo, Elder Scrolls oder Gothic ab.
Ich habe damals nicht verstanden was daran so toll sein soll und heute verstehe ich es noch immer nicht.
Andersrum spiele ich GTA und finde es auch gut, obwohl es ja nicht so viel anders ist aber dennoch es ist näher an der Realität/Gegenwart als eine fiktive Fantasy-Welt.
Beispielsweise Red Dead Redemption find ich blöd genauso wie Stalker fand ich nicht zusagend. 

Langsam kommt mir auch der Gedanken das Valve mit Half-Life eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat.

Die haben einfach aufgehört anstatt irgendeinen aufgewärtem sich wiederholenden Quark zu releasen. :-d
Das ist wie mit Filmen, stellt euch mal vor es würde Inception II geben. Das kann doch nur genau das gleiche sein oder einfach nur eine schlechte Fortsetzung.


Vielleicht noch eine kleine Theorie die ich hier einfach mal behaupte:
Durch den starken Zuwachs von Konsolen und eigentlich dessen Vormachtstellung ist es für Entwickler nicht mehr möglich ab einem gewissen Entwicklungsaufwand das Spiel nur für PC zu releasen.
Was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, ich kann gewisse Sachen (geile Grafik, hohe Hardwareanforderungen) nicht einbringen sondern muss mich an Sonys und Microsofts Vorgaben halten.
Was zur Folge hat das in Sachen Grafik etc. keine großen Sprünge drin sind. Ebenso dass gewisse Genres mehr oder weniger aussterben weil der PC-Spiele Markt zu klein ist/wird (Beispiel Aufbauspiele). 
Kurzum: Durch hohen Marktanteil von Konsolen und damit verbundene schnell veraltete Hardware hinken Spiele in Sachen Technik auf dem PC hinterher  und manche Genres komplett obwohl mehr möglich wäre.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2020)

Wenn du natürlich alles was in der Vergangenheit, der Zukunft oder einer irgendwie gearteten Fantasiewelt/mit übernatürlichen Einflüssen spielt sofort ausschließt wird es natürlich eng.
Wobei ich mich dann frage warum Halt Life noch "erlaubt" war.
Die einzigen Spiele die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe die in die Niesche noch rein fallen würden sind (neben GTA) wohl die Yakuza Spiele und Alpha Protocol. Eventuell noch LA Noire und die Mafia Spiele wenn das nicht schon wieder zu lange her ist.

Bitte nehm das nicht persönlich, aber die Vorstellung so wenig Fantasie im eigenen Geist zu zu lassen finde ich schon etwas traurig.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (19. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du natürlich alles was in der Vergangenheit, der Zukunft oder einer irgendwie gearteten Fantasiewelt/mit übernatürlichen Einflüssen spielt sofort ausschließt wird es natürlich eng.
> Wobei ich mich dann frage warum Halt Life noch "erlaubt" war.
> Die einzigen Spiele die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe die in die Niesche noch rein fallen würden sind (neben GTA) wohl die Yakuza Spiele und Alpha Protocol. Eventuell noch LA Noire und die Mafia Spiele wenn das nicht schon wieder zu lange her ist.
> 
> Bitte nehm das nicht persönlich, aber die Vorstellung so wenig Fantasie im eigenen Geist zu zu lassen finde ich schon etwas traurig.



Alles in Ordnung 
Ja da gibts dann nicht mehr viel. Ich denke es liegt weniger an Fantasy sondern eher daran, dass mich Rollenspiele an sich nicht so packen. Mafia hatte ich damals gespielt . 
Mich reizt halt irgendwie nichts daran durch eine komische Welt zu laufen mit Figuren die unrealistisch sind und man deren Kraft oder was auch immer sie können nur mit der Fantasie erklärbar sind. 
Half-Life ist ja kein Rollenspiel sondern ein Shooter da ist das nochmal ein wenig anders. 
Früher haben meine Kumpels so für Warcraft 3 geschmärt und es bis zur vergasung gespielt. Ich konnte mich mit dem Setting einfach nicht anfreunden, Orks und komische Elfen maximal konnte ich auf einer LAN dann anhand der Stärke der Einheiten irgendwie auf strategischer Ebene etwas ausmachen. 
Da bin ich lieber bei Age of Empires oder Command and Conquer geblieben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Ich würde mir von "Populous" eine Neuauflage wünschen oder von "Dungeon Keeper".


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde mir von "Populous" eine Neuauflage wünschen oder von "Dungeon Keeper".



Und bitte auch von Syndicate und TIE-Fighter.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und bitte auch von Syndicate und TIE-Fighter.


Es gibt ein Syndicate Klon der heisst "Satellite Reign". Hatte ich bis jetzt aber nur kurz angespielt. 
Hat mich irgendwie noch nicht so mitgenommen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Syndicate Klon der heisst "Satellite Reign". Hatte ich bis jetzt aber nur kurz angespielt.
> Hat mich irgendwie noch nicht so mitgenommen.



Auch wenn Satellite Reign in der Tradition von Syndicate steht, hat es doch starke Anleihen bei anderen Titeln. Da gilt insbesondere, was die Spezialisierung der Agenten angeht - was zwar als zusätzliches Feature eigentlich gut ist, aber sich ein wenig mit dem Tempo des Originals beißt. In Syndicate konnte jeder Agent dasselbe, besondere Fähigkeiten ergaben sich nur aus der persönlichen Ausrüstung und ging vor allem um das Timing von Aktionen und das Ausbaldowern von Zugriffs- und Fluchtrouten.

Das Managen von Spezialfähigkeiten von vier Agenten in Echtzeit ist bei Satellite Reign zuweilen unheimlich friemelig und beißt sich ein wenig mit der eleganten Geradlinigkeit von Syndicate. Der Pausen-/Planungsmodus hilft dabei zwar, verändert aber das Spielgefühl gegenüber dem geistigen Vorgänger noch mehr.

Satellite Reign macht trotzdem Spaß, aber man muss sich reinarbeiten und sollte es trotz aller Ähnlichkeiten nicht als reinen Nachfolger von Syndicate betrachten.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2020)

Oh man Nostalgie

Eingestiegen mit Warcraft 2 / C&C / Dune 2 - und nichtmehr losgekommen.

Wenn ich an Highlights denke wie
- Diablo 1
- Jagged Alliance 2 (das erste war ok, aber Teil 2 das Beste Spiel seiner Art - bis einschließlich heute!)
- GTA
- Half Life
- Privateer 2 The Darkening
- Master of Orion 2
-  und sovieles was mir nichtmehr einfällt....

Da gabs auch noch keinen Pile of Shame, es kam ja nur alle Monate mal was richtig gutes. Da hat man Games noch bis in den letzten Winkel gespielt (wie oft ich JA2 durch habe...), auch um die Zeit bis zum neuen Release zu überbrücken.
Heute muss man sich ja schon stressen wenn man ein aktuelles Assassins Creed einigermaßen vollständig durchspielen will.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. August 2020)

Bin auch 88er.
Meine Eltern hatten Anfang der 90er einen 286er, auf dem sich nicht wenige Spiele befanden. Schaute meinen Eltern zunächst zu und durfte mit 4 dann auch mal ran. Da gab es so viele coole Spiele. Mein Lieblingsspiel war Duke Nukem 2 zu dem Zeitpunkt. Heute noch mein Lieblingsteil der Serie. Leider kenne ich fast alle Level auswendig, sodass ich es nicht mehr spiele. Andererseits bereitete das Spiel mir beim letzten Spielen durchaus Probleme. Als kleiner Bengel kam ich mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad besser zurecht. 

Dann folgten Win95 und mehr 3d Spiele.
Meine erste Konsole war eine PS2. Gab zu der Zeit viele Spiele, die es nicht auf dem PC gab, die mir gut gefielen: Devil May Cry, Burnout bis Dominator, FF X, Gran Turismo, God Of War etc.

Am liebsten war mir jedoch immer Rundentaktik oder RTS.

Mittlerweile spiele ich kaum ein Spiel bis zu Ende oder halt immer die gleichen, wozu unter anderem Total War Warhammer, Xcom, Age Of Wonders und FF X gehören.

Die Faszination wie früher gibts nicht mehr. Dafür werden die meisten Titel zu sehr auf die Masse zugeschnitten. Fing aber schon vor gut 10 Jahren an, dass ich das Interesse so langsam verlor.

Momentan bin ich mit TW Troy beschäftigt. Das perfekte Setting, um mich zu fesseln.


----------



## tandel (18. August 2020)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Alles in Ordnung
> Da bin ich lieber bei Age of Empires oder Command and Conquer geblieben.



Also gerade C&C ist doch Fantasy pur. RTS mag in der Tat nicht mehr wie früher sein, aber ansonsten ist der Spielemarkt doch vielfältiger denn je. Wenn man trotzdem nichts findet, dann sind Videospiele vielleicht einfach nichts mehr für einen, ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Die Interessen verlagern sich nun mal, ich habe z.B. früher gerne an Autos rumgeschraubt und heute hab ich nicht mal mehr ein Auto und selbst wenn ich mir mal wieder eins kaufe, werde ich einen Teufel tun und wieder dran zu schrauben.


----------

